# Over the back of the backboard rule



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

This thread isn't related to college basketball - more of an NBA question. But, while watching UCLA vs Cal, I saw a play that was supposed to be "illegal", because the ball came from behind the backboard and went in. UCLA getting handed games lately is another issue, but I guess it's against the rules. I'm just asking why. It doesn't really make a lot of sense to me.

Really, it's not unfair to go behind the backboard and try shooting over the top. It's using the backboard as a defender, just like a reverse lay-up, but it's a really unlikely shot to make from that angle and I really can't see any reason why it'd be unfair to allow that. If they are so concerned as the ball being out of bounds when it's behind the backboard, why can you dribble behind the plane of the board? Why can you release a jumpshot from behind the plane of the backboard and have it be legal, although it doesn't go over the top of it? If they are that concerned, why don't they move the out of bounds line up a foot or a so?

One of the greatest highlights of all-time was Bird hitting that shot and making it look easy. I think they should get rid of the rule. It's a fun shot and really provides no extreme advantage. I'd say if you can hit that shot with consistency, leave it there. Nobody is going to go home and rigorously practice a behind-the-backboard shot. The NBA is obsessed with points already, right? What's the point to having this rule? Do you agree with it?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I didn't know that was against the rules in the NBA. I've seen Kobe go baseline and get cut off and forced to throw it over the board, and Chris Mihm I believe caught it and layed it in, and it counted. So who knows.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

It's supposed to be against the rules, I'm pretty sure. Or is it just college basketball I'm thinking of? I'm almost positive it's against NBA rules, but if it's not then my bad.

I honestly can't remember a time in the NBA where the ball was thrown over the top of the backboard from behind. It's quite a rare thing to see.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

larry bird did it


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

OK, so I can't find anything stating whether it's legal or not. If it is legal in the NBA, why would it be illegal in college ball?


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

112
RULE 7
Out of Bounds and
the Throw-in

Section 1. Out of Bounds—Player, Ball
Art. 1. A player shall be out of bounds when he or she touches the floor or
any object other than a player on or outside a boundary line. An airborne
player’s status shall be where he or she was last in contact with the floor.
Art. 2. The ball shall be out of bounds when it touches a player who is out of
bounds; any other person, the floor, or any object on or outside a boundary;
the supports or back of the backboard; or the ceiling, overhead equipment
or supports.
*Art. 3. The ball shall be out of bounds when it passes over the backboard
from any direction.*

from NCAA rule book.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

What about the NBA rules on it?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that it's legal in the NBA.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> I'm pretty sure that it's legal in the NBA.


I'm inclined to think it is, too. But then that raises the question, why in one league and not the other?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I always thought it was legal in the NBA unless the ball hit part of the back side of the backboard or the shot clock.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't think it's allowed anymore - they changed the rule after Anthony Carter's shot against the Knicks in the 99 or 2000 playoffs. 

College rules and NBA are completely different - just like NCAA doesn't have 8 seconds, Defensive 3 in the key, 5 fouls vs. 6 fouls, etc. Plenty of differences in the officiating of the two levels.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i remember larry bird hitting jumpers going out of bounds, i remember dr.j swooping in bringing the ball out of bounds for that reverse lay up

i guess in the nba you can score on the basket from out of bounds, but what you can't do is shoot, have the ball go over the basket & have a player catch it before its out of bounds... for some dumb *** reason

is this thread because of shipps shot?


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

southeasy said:


> is this thread because of shipps shot?


Yeah. I know it's supposed to be illegal in the NCAA, but not sure about the NBA. Either way, it's a stupid rule and I have no idea why it would be a rule in either organization.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i remember ginobili doing it one game this season, but they ruled it out


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DQ for 3 said:


> I don't think it's allowed anymore - they changed the rule after Anthony Carter's shot against the Knicks in the 99 or 2000 playoffs.
> 
> College rules and NBA are completely different - just like NCAA doesn't have 8 seconds, Defensive 3 in the key, 5 fouls vs. 6 fouls, etc. Plenty of differences in the officiating of the two levels.


Thats what I thought. After Carter's shot, didn't they say you can't make a shot from behind-and-over the backboard?


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

I think Ive seen ray allen do that in the beggining of the season, I could be wrong though...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I think if it doesn't touch anything it's fine.


----------

